
Show HN: Built this using no-code (Webflow, Airtable, Zapier) - jayra
https://www.submitjuice.com
======
aliswe
Nice work! Visiting on a mobile device:

Remove the whole header and top branding. It's too small and just adds noise.

Instead, add a fixed hamburger menu.

Branding could be fixed as well but only shown on scroll.

Also, the big emojis take up precious vetical space. Make them inline like the
rest of them.

------
jayra
Curated list of 150+ startup directories.

Any helpful feedback & suggestions would be much appreciated :)

~~~
onlinejk
I don't have a startup to submit (of course, THAT'S the no-code generator site
I'd love to see), but the design looks good.

I'm curious about behind the scenes, of course, like the number of "flows/
zaps/ etc" for a given submission. Some testimonials would be nice, IMHO.

Also, I noticed one minor typo, in Step 1: "This will only __takes __a few
minutes. "

